# Hot Sauce or Tabasco as Deterrent



## Kricket (Aug 4, 2005)

I believe someone has posted about using hotsauce or tabasco as a deterrent to keep rabbits from chewing.Is that correct? Or am I crazy?  If so,what exactly is the mixture?


----------



##  (Aug 4, 2005)

Hotsauce only works on SOMErabbits , some dingy buns lovethe taste of it . Yesit will work , take it straight from thebottle on a cotton balland wipe where you dont want themto chew . Pure lemon Juice willwork with some Rabbitsalso butLike hotsauce not all rabbits find itoffensive .


----------



## ariel (Aug 4, 2005)

Hot sauce can work in some cases, unless of course you have a rabbitnamed Bindy who really LOVED the stuff!!!! I used to wipe it along theNIC cube sections we used to block off areas, anyway I found thatvinegar helped, maybe you could try that???

What is it that you are trying to save from the chewy teeth of your bun????


----------



## Kricket (Aug 4, 2005)

My little beasts have FINALLY gotten free-reignof my and their bedroom. Bunny proofed, EXCEPT for my boxsprings! I didn't even think of that. They havetorn the cover off the bottom of the box springs!!?? I amthinking they might start on the actual fabric that is behind thesprings. I have them in their cage now and boy, are theyTICKED!! 

Gypsy, do you have suggestions as to what I can spray on the underside of my box springs? Thanks


----------



## ariel (Aug 4, 2005)

Ummmm Pardon my ignorance but what are Box Springs????

Ummmm Bare in mind I live below the equator line so things take a little longer to work out LOL

Ok seriously I haven't a clue what they are..


----------



## naturestee (Aug 4, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Ummmm Pardon my ignorance but what are Box Springs????
> 
> Ummmm Bare in mind I live below the equator line so things take a little longer to work out LOL
> 
> Ok seriously I haven't a clue what they are..



Box springs are the second part of a mattress set. You putthe box spring on the bed frame and the mattress on top.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 4, 2005)

Kricket, are they going under your bed andchewing? Can you block them from going under there?It's going to be hard to keep applying stuff to the fabric.In order for a deterrent to work, you usually have to put more on everyday. Not to mention, once they get a rip going they mightignore the taste, grab the loose fabric, and run with it.:shock:


----------



## ariel (Aug 4, 2005)

Ahhhhhh gotchya!

Ok so why not try blocking off the whole area under your bed then????

How far off the floor is it? maybe you could make up a frame that goesthe whole way round the bottom and put a valance under the mattress soyou can't see the frame.
Or if that's not possible you may just have to make that room out of bounds.


----------



## irishmist (Aug 4, 2005)

Cleo took the bottom off my boxspring as well ,so I finally took the whole thing up and duct taped the unfinished endsof the mattress. There are only a few 2"slats inthe boxspring so they cannot get up into the top part of the boxspring.

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Aug 4, 2005)

Sometimes you can find drawers and such made togo under a bed. That would probably keep them out (as long asthey can't push them) and it would give you more storagespace. I don't know about you, but I never have enough roomfor stuff in my bedroom!


----------



## Kricket (Aug 4, 2005)

I have two of those wrapping paper tubs and theywork great! But I need a few more. I just didn'twant to spend all that $$. I know, I know I amcheap! I just don't think I can completely cover the boxsprings with these tubs. Perhaps I will use ALL the tubs Ican AND tabasco or bitter apple in addition...? Wascallywittle wabbits!! They used the tubs to give themselves aboost so they could hide INSIDE the box springs!!?!Brats! We were having so much fun in our room-then they hadto do this! Honestly, the box springs is old and I need a newmattress set, I don't really care that they are ripping the fabric, BUTdon't know if they are swallowing it or not...?


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2005)

I tried hot sauce, vinegar &amp; lemonjuice. They all worked to SOME extent with SOME of the buns. With meit's trying to get them to stop chewing on their plastic litter pans.

This is what we did to keep the buns from going under the dresser in the bunnie room.....







....andYES.... that is a bag of Woody Pet


----------



## Kricket (Aug 4, 2005)

I've seen that picture on the forum before, Jim. I think my buns would chew up the bag...? :?


----------



## ariel (Aug 4, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Itried hot sauce, vinegar &amp; lemon juice. They all worked to SOMEextent with SOME of the buns. With me it's trying to get them to stopchewing on their plastic litter pans.
> 
> This is what we did to keep the buns from going under the dresser in the bunnie room.....
> 
> ...






And we'd expect nothing less from you JimD than to see Woody Pet lyingaround your place, I think you secretly bath in it or play in it orsomething and don't give it to the buns at all LOL


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 4, 2005)

Waybe you could fold up some extra blankets and pillows and stack them up under your bed to prevent bunny splunking.


----------



## Kricket (Aug 4, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote:*


> Waybe you could fold up some extra blankets and pillows andstack them up under your bed to prevent bunny splunking.




AHAHAHAHA!! Is that anything like cave splunking?


----------

